# Protection from a Cat



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm moving in just over a week, and Winston will be staying at my friend's house so that he's out of the way of all the hustle and bustle, and so he, unlike myself, will not be homeless over night between the end of one lease and the start of the next.

I'm going to be having him stay in his cage at her place, and I have a bit of a worry. She has a cat. And not just any cat, this is the cat that we've nicknamed "Beast". He's into EVERYTHING, has destroyed her computer once, and loves attacking feet, hands, toys, basically anything that moves. Because of this, I'm a little worried about Winston. He will have only been with me for just under 3 weeks, and I don't want him getting terrified, or eaten, by a cat!

I have this cage: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753290&lmdn=Product+Type Will it protect him well enough? She says she'll put Winston in a different room than the cat, but I can't help but worry. Anyone who has cats, please let me know how to keep him safe!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I have 2 crazy cats who would love nothing more than to "play" with my hedgies, so I know the challenges! 

To start, I would secure the cage with zipties if I were you. Make sure the door snaps shut (not sure what kind of mechanism the cage has) and maybe even consider getting some kind of extra lock for the door. You know those child-proof locks they make for cupboards that having cleaning supplies? Maybe try one of those for the door?

But most importantly, tell your friend to keep the hedgehog in a room with a CLOSED door at ALL times. And to be extra careful when going in and out of the room that her cat doesn't come in the room at ANY TIME (the longer the kitty doesn't know the hedgehog is there the better, once he knows - he'll want to always come in the room!) 

As long as you keep the cat out of the hedgehog room, you should be fine


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I suggest getting a clip for the door. Something like a keychain clip will do

In this situation, I think it will be better off having the cage on the floor, and maybe under a desk of some sort, or a short table or something... with a lamp able to shine its light on the cage, of course.
This would prevent the cat from knocking the cage to the ground, and making it harder for the cat to climb on top of the cage.

Also, if you're really worried, you can weave thin plastic through the bars(probably half way up the cage from the bottom), that way, the cat can't somehow reach into the cage. Even cut up bristol board will do for the temporary fix, mostly just to keep the cat out.

This is all in case your friend forgets on a random day to close the door, or if the door doesn't get closed properly. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Protection from a Cat (and a moving question)*

He'll only be there for one night, so hopefully Ernie (the cat) won't even realize that he's there. Good idea with the keychain clip. I even already have one, for my keys! lol

This also brings up another question I had - once Winston's in my new house, will he be all scared again because he's in a new place, or will he be alright because he'll still be in the same cage? Anything I should do to make the move easier on him?

Aside from being worried about all this stuff, I'm so excited! I'm gaining an extra 4 feet in either direction in my bedroom, because our new house has bigger rooms, so Winston' cage will be in my room! Now I won't have to go sit in the basement to listen to him munching and wheeling at night.  I'm a dork...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Id say worst case scenario if there isn't a bedroom or something that could be secured Id put his cage in the bathroom over night because almost everyone has a locking door on there bathroom and that way you'd be sure that the hedgie was safe. Plus someone would only be in there if they had to use the bathroom and would definately know if the cat sneaks in and could make sure the cat leaves when they are done.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

As Immortalia suggested, putting plastic up to about a 10" height is a good idea as it will keep paws from reaching in. Also, put his food in the center of the cage. My cats are more interested in stealing food than they are the hedgehog. For one night, if you friend can put him in a separate room that is the best idea. 

He should be fine with the move. Make sure where his cage will be located is not drafty and that the cage temp remains the same. There will be different noises and smells but if you don't change his liner for a night or two, he will have his own comforting smells around him. 

Where are you moving to?


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm moving all of two and a half blocks from where I live now.  Ah, the life of a student who rents. I haven't lived in the same house/apartment for more than a year since I started university. lol

I like the plastic idea, and my friend has promised that Ernie won't be allowed in the same room as Winston, so I'm feeling a little less worried! Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone!


----------

